# New Beer Appreciation Club



## Baron Richard (7/4/10)

Hi all,

I'm hosting a night called Beer Nutz at the Roxbury Hotel, Glebe on the first Monday of each month.

The group is a mix of beer geeks, the curious and the thirsty. We started last month with a beer 101 introduction and there was a lot of interest in IBUs and how the number translates to flavour. So, this coming Monday the 12th (we skipped the holiday) we will be exploring bitterness from a modest 30 all the way way up to the extreme, lip smacking, pallette whacking 110 IBU's.

The 5 featured beers hail from NSW, WA, NZ, VIC and the good ol US of A.

Cost is $20 and you get some food. 

Every month we'll be taking calls for the next theme.

RSVP to Oscar at [email protected]

Hope to you see there.

Richard.


----------



## Baron Richard (13/4/10)

For those who missed, the tasting list was:

Barons Pale Ale (calibrator) at 35 IBU
Little Creatures Single Batch IPA at 55 IBU
EPIC Armageddon at 60 IBU
Jamiesons The Beast at 70 IBU
Rogues Old Crustacean Barley Wine at 110 IBU 

The request for next month's theme is 'Unusual Ingredients' 

If you are interested in attending email Oscar at [email protected]

Cheers,
R.


----------



## jiesu (13/4/10)

O bugger I am sorry I missed this. I think it would have been fun. 
I will see what I am doing next month. Please post a reminder in this thread before next month


----------



## Baron Richard (4/5/10)

Hi All,

Next meeting at the Roxbury is on the 10th. 

Unusual ingredients is the theme.

Doc, who is omnipresent at the moment, is the special guest. 

Hope to see you there.

R.


----------



## Doc (5/5/10)

Baron Richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Next meeting at the Roxbury is on the 10th.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it. Unusual ingredients will get the justice it deserves on this night ;-)
Going to breakout an old fav from last winter too. Sssshhhhhh.

Doc


----------



## jiesu (5/5/10)

I will attempt to make it but is dependant on babysitter  
What time does it start?


----------



## Baron Richard (5/5/10)

Get there for around 7.30pm. Proceeding start at 8pm.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Doc (10/5/10)

Baron Richard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Next meeting at the Roxbury is on the 10th.
> 
> ...



A reminder that it is tonight.
Look forward to a good turnout tonight.

Doc


----------



## jiesu (11/5/10)

Sorry I couldn't make it. How was it? How about a little report Baron?


----------



## Baron Richard (11/5/10)

Last night featured:

Barons Lemon Myrtle Wit Bier
Brews Lee's Raspberry Tart (local home-brewer)
Rogue Soba Ale
Docs Cocoa Porter
Docs Secret Squirrel 
Meantime Coffee Porter

Many thanks to Doc for his help making a great night.

Next month we are featuring 5 beers and 5 matching cheeses. If you have a brew you think is a great match for a particular cheese and you are happy to share it with around 25 people drop me a line. 

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Baron Richard (27/5/10)

So, Beer and Cheese night will be on the 7th of June.

I'm in the process of finalising the flight of beers and matching cheeses. 

We are going out on a limb here as I haven't attempted 5 beers and 5 different cheeses before so I've listed the help of an amateur cheese making friend of mine. I have sampled his wares and they were as good if not better than the expensive imports I tasted along side of them. If you have ever thought of giving cheese making a crack and want to learn more this would be a good opportunity to have a chat over a beer with someone who is doing a great job on a very small scale in an inner city house.

To whet your appetite, check out this website - http://www.cuisinology.com/beercheese/good-pairings/

As a teaser, I'll reveal that one of the featured beers will come from the 2010 AIBA Champion Brewery Ngne . 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Baron Richard (3/6/10)

Guys,

We have had to postpone until the 21st of this month due to a diary clash and a public holiday.

All is on track for one great beer and cheese session.

Apologies that it is a long time between drinks.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## bconnery (3/6/10)

Baron Richard said:


> Last night featured:
> 
> Barons Lemon Myrtle Wit Bier
> Brews Lee's Raspberry Tart (local home-brewer)
> ...


Stilton and IPA. 
Or a really strong cheddar, the kind so aged it almost crumbles when you cut it, and the IPA again. 

If you're planning beer and food matching of any description I highly recommend The Brewmaster's Table as a book, if you haven't read it.


----------



## Baron Richard (18/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Stilton and IPA.
> Or a really strong cheddar, the kind so aged it almost crumbles when you cut it, and the IPA again.
> 
> If you're planning beer and food matching of any description I highly recommend The Brewmaster's Table as a book, if you haven't read it.




Thanks for the tips. I love the cover of The Brewmaster's Table. Very classy!
As it turns out, Culture (the Cheese makers mag) included a Beer and Cheese matching that focussed to American Craft beers. I've cast the net wider and we have a beers from all around the world.

We sat down last night with a table full of excellent cheeses and excellent beers to work out the best pairings. Tough night ;-)

All I can say is, we have some amazing flavour experiences in store for Monday.


----------



## Baron Richard (22/6/10)

Thanks to those who made it last night. It was great to see some new faces.

Here's the list of matches:

1. Rouzaire Camembert matched with Mountain Goat Organic Steam Ale

2. Munster & Morbier (2 cheeses) matched with Hoegaarden Witbier

3. Tronchetto Di Capra goats cheese matched with 3 Monts Bire de Garde

4. Pecorino Al Tartufo (ewes milk with truffles) matched with the Rogue Chocolate Stout

5. Cropwell Bishop stilton matched with Ngne Harve Stout

Many thanks to Matthew Mumford for the cheese guidance and excellent presentation of knowledge.

Personally, I thought the best match of the night was a dead heat between 3 and 4. 

As a tasting event, it's certainly set the bar high and I'm going to have to work hard to maintain the standard!

Next month, I'm planning a whistle stop Microbrewery tour around Australia. More details as I piece it together.


----------

